# Αρχαιρεσίες στον ΣΜΕΔ, 9 Μαΐου 2010



## drsiebenmal (Apr 20, 2010)

*Αρχαιρεσίες στον ΣΜΕΔ, 9 Μαΐου 2010*

Ο Σύλλογος Μεταφραστών-Επιμελητών-Διορθωτών (ΣΜΕΔ) ανακοίνωσε στον ιστότοπό του, εδώ, το πρόγραμμα για τη διεξαγωγή των αρχαιρεσιών από τις οποίες θα προέλθει το πρώτο διοικητικό συμβούλιο του νεοσύστατου συλλόγου. Αντιγράφω από εκεί:

ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΥΠΟΨΗΦΙΟΤΗΤΩΝ 
ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΦΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι,
οι εκλογές για Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο και Ελεγκτική Επιτροπή του Συλλόγου Μεταφραστών Επιμελητών Διορθωτών θα γίνουν στις 9 Μαΐου 2010 στα γραφεία του Συλλόγου, Μαυρικίου 8 και Μαυρομιχάλη, Νεάπολη Εξαρχείων, και σε ώρα που θα οριστεί. Στις εκλογές μπορούν να συμμετέχουν με την ψήφο τους όλα τα μέλη του Συλλόγου που έχουν εγγραφεί έως τις 8 Απριλίου 2010 και είναι ταμειακά εντάξει στις υποχρεώσεις τους απέναντι στο Σύλλογο. 
Οι υποψηφιότητες για τα παραπάνω όργανα διαμορφώθηκαν ως εξής:

ΥΠΟΨΗΦΙΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΙΟ

1. Αλεξάκης Δημήτρης
2. Βογιατζής Γιάννης
3. Καράμπελας Γιώργος
4. Καρυώτη Όλγα
5. Κοντογιάννης Στάθης
6. Λαλιώτης Μιχάλης
7. Μεϊτάνη Ιωάννα
8. Μπουγιούκου Φίλια
9. Πάντος Παναγιώτης
10. Πατρουνόβα Όλγα
11. Παύλου Αλεξάνδρα
12. Πλακονούρη Αλέκα
13. Τσούγκος Σπύρος

ΥΠΟΨΗΦΙΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΓΚΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ

1. Ελαιοτριβιάρη Κλεοπάτρα
2. Οικονόμου Ελένη
3. Χατζηγιάννη Αγγελική

Η μαζική παρουσία στις εκλογές όλων των μελών με δικαίωμα ψήφου κρίνεται απαραίτητη προκειμένου ο Σύλλογος να έχει ένα δυναμικό ξεκίνημα.
​


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2010)

Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της Εφορευτικής Επιτροπής του ΣΜΕΔ:

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι οι εκλογές για Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο και Ελεγκτική Επιτροπή του ΣΜΕΔ θα λάβουν χώρα στα γραφεία του Συλλόγου (Μαυρικίου 8 και Μαυρομιχάλη, Νεάπολη Εξαρχείων) την *Κυριακή 9 Μαΐου και ώρες 12:00-18:00*.

Δικαίωμα ψήφου έχουν τα μέλη του Συλλόγου που έχουν εγγραφεί έως και τις 8 Απριλίου 2010 και είναι ταμειακά εντάξει στις υποχρεώσεις τους απέναντι στο Σύλλογο. Εφόσον έχουν εγγραφεί έως τις 8 Απριλίου, θα έχουν δικαίωμα να ψηφίσουν και όσα μέλη πληρώσουν τη συνδρομή τους μέχρι και την ημέρα των εκλογών.

Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για να ψηφίσει κάποιος είναι να έχει μαζί του κάποιο *αποδεικτικό ταυτοπροσωπίας* (δελτίο ταυτότητας, διαβατήριο, άδεια οδήγησης, βιβλιάριο υγείας).

Θυμίζουμε ότι το ψηφοδέλτιο για να είναι έγκυρο πρέπει να έχει *έως επτά (7) σταυρούς για το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο και έως τρεις (3) σταυρούς για την Ελεγκτική Επιτροπή*. Η προτίμηση πρέπει να δηλώνεται μόνο με σταυρό και όχι με άλλο σημάδι (τικ, αστέρι, παύλα ή οτιδήποτε άλλο) και να βρίσκεται είτε αριστερά είτε δεξιά από το κάθε όνομα. Επισημαίνουμε ότι και για την εκλογή της Ελεγκτικής Επιτροπής ο σταυρός είναι απαραίτητος.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2010)

Από ηλεμήνυμα που διένειμε ο

*ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΩΝ – ΕΠΙΜΕΛΗΤΩΝ – ΔΙΟΡΘΩΤΩΝ
*ΕΚΛΟΓΕΣ 2010 – ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ

Στις 9 Μαΐου 2010, έγιναν εκλογές για Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο και Ελεγκτική Επιτροπή του ΣΜΕΔ. Ψήφισαν ενενήντα πέντε (95) μέλη. Έγκυρα ψηφοδέλτια ενενήντα πέντε (95). Άκυρα μηδέν (0). Λευκά μηδέν (0). Από τα έγκυρα ψηφοδέλτια, τα επτά (7) ήταν επιστολικές ψήφοι.

*ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΙΟ
*Έλαβαν:

Αλεξάκης Δημήτρης 26
Βογιατζής Γιάννης 41
Καράμπελας Γιώργος 54
Καρυώτη Όλγα 30
Κοντογιάννης Στάθης 33
Λαλιώτης Μιχάλης 57
Μεϊτάνη Ιωάννα 52
Μπουγιούκου Φίλια 50
Πάντος Παναγιώτης 33
Πατρουνόβα Όλγα 19
Παύλου Αλεξάνδρα 31
Πλακονούρη Αλέκα 35
Τσούγκος Σπύρος 29

*ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΓΚΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ*
Έλαβαν:
Ελαιοτριβιάρη Κλεοπάτρα 74
Οικονόμου Ελένη 57
Χατζηγιάννη Αγγελική 59

*Εκλέγονται ως εξής:
*
*ΔΙΟΙΚΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΙΟ
*
_Τακτικά μέλη_
Λαλιώτης Μιχάλης
Καράμπελας Γεώργιος
Μεϊτάνη Ιωάννα
Μπουγιούκου Γαρυφαλλιά (Φίλια)
Βογιατζής Ιωάννης
Πλακονούρη Αλεξάνδρα (Αλέκα)
Πάντος Παναγιώτης

_Αναπληρωματικά μέλη_
Κοντογιάννης Ευστάθιος
Παύλου Αλεξάνδρα
Καρυώτη Όλγα
Τσούγκος Σπύρος
Αλεξάκης Δημήτρης
Πατρουνόβα Όλγα

*ΕΛΕΓΚΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ
*
Ελαιοτριβιάρη Κλεοπάτρα (Πάτρα)
Χατζηγιάννη Αγγελική (Αγγέλα)
Οικονόμου Ελένη

Στην καταμέτρηση υπήρξε ισοψηφία μεταξύ της έβδομης και όγδοης θέσης για το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο και έγινε κλήρωση όπως προβλέπεται.

Επιπλέον, από τους εννέα (9) φακέλους που παραλήφθηκαν ως επιστολικές, συνυπολογίστηκαν στο εκλογικό αποτέλεσμα οι επτά (7), ενώ οι άλλοι δύο φάκελοι περιείχαν μία επιστολική ψήφο από μη οικονομικά τακτοποιημένο μέλος και μία αίτηση εγγραφής.

*Η ΕΦΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ
*​
Καλή δύναμη σε όλους! :)


----------

